# K Meta Question



## pkcook (Feb 22, 2006)

I've noticed many people on this forum sanitize with K Meta. I've always used One Step or Straight A and rinsed with very hot water and was careful not to touch anything with the cleansed utinsel, bucket, etc.


I havefour questions (sorry




):


1. How long will a K Meta soultion last?


2. Would it be effective tomake up a quart size spray bottle with the K Meta solution and give everything a spray prior to use?


3. How much contact time doesK Meta solution require?


4. Does clensing with K Metarequirerinsing prior to use?


Thanks,


Pat


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 22, 2006)

Pat- What I have been doing:

1. Make a solution in a container with tight lid for rinsing all equipment. 
I've assumed the solution needs to be remade after 6-8 weeks if kept 
tight. During that time I'll add a little additional powder if the sharp smell 
abates.

2. Your idea to keep a spray bottle at hand is excellent, done by many.

3. I try to dunk items or swish the solution around in an item for about 
ten seconds - it is sometimes hard to wait when in a hurry.

4. I don't rinse the solution off. It is a very small amount left on an item.

After washing and before storing all items, including fermenters and 
carboys, I rinse with the solution.

No problems so far to admit to. Hope this helps.

Bill

Edited: See the post below. Looks like I'm off on items 3 and 4



*Edited by: bilbo-in-maine *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 22, 2006)

This is from Winemaker Magazine:

"SULFITE TO SANITIZE 

The purpose of sanitizing winemaking equipment is to eradicate 
microorganisms and prevent microbial spoilage in wines. The need for 
sanitization cannot be over-emphasized. It is cumbersome at first, but if 
you establish a routine, this procedure becomes second nature. 
To prepare a sulfite solution for sanitizing winemaking equipment, 
dissolve 3 Tbsp. of sulfite powder in approximately 1 liter (1/4 gallon) of 
warm water. Stopper the container and shake it vigorously to completely 
dissolve the powder. Once dissolved, the container should be topped up 
to 4 liters (1 gallon) with cool water for a very effective sulfite solution. 
The container should be kept well-stoppered and the sulfite solution 
should be used within a few months. Sulfite solution which has been 
stored for too long (more than one year) will lose its effectiveness. An 
equal amount of citric acid (3 Tbsp.) can be added to the sulfite solution 
to increase its effectiveness. 
Any equipment which will come into contact with must or wine should be 
thoroughly sanitized with a sulfite solution. The entire surface of the 
equipment needs to be in contact with the solution for several minutes 
for proper sanitization. A thorough water rinse should follow. 
Sulfite should not be used for sanitizing stainless steel tanks as it has a 
tendency to spot these types of containers. A mild cleaner specifically 
designed for stainless steel should be used. 
Be sure to work in a well-ventilated area when working with sulfite. The 
strong smell can become overpowering and can irritate the nose and 
throat."


----------



## pkcook (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Bilbo,


I'm a fanantic about cleaning, but have only been using One Step and Straight A. Funny, I've read in many places that these two are used for sanitizing, but I'm beginning to invest more time, energy and money into the wines I make and I don't want to chance one of the little ugly buggers



ruining the batch. I have made several batches and only lost a watermelon, which, from what I've read, is very susceptible to spoilage to begin with.


----------



## geocorn (Feb 22, 2006)

Learn something everyday. Time to update my tutorial!


----------



## Casper (Feb 24, 2006)

When I store my empty carboy I put a bit of K Meta soultion with 2" of water and seal it. Next time I use it I just have to rinse it.


----------



## pkcook (Feb 24, 2006)

Great idea Casper, I love the information passed on in this forum!


----------



## smurfe (Mar 19, 2006)

I have notice in Sulfite's there is Potassium Metabisulfate and Sodium Metabisulfate. I see in the catalog Camden tablet and one says sodium and one says potassium. What if any is the difference? 


K-Meta would be Potassium Metabisulfate. Na-Meta would be sodium. Are both good for sanitizing? Are either good for the same use or does one have an advantage over the other? Do they both mix the same for sanitation? 


Just wondering. I have a bag of Sodium Metabisulfate here and was just wondering of the use possibilities of it.


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Mar 19, 2006)

From what I have read, the sodium version is 8% more effective than the potassium version; therefore, you could use slightly less. Both are sanizers.


Sodium is obviously salt and some people, like myself, are trying to control the amount of salt in their diet. As a result, I prefer the potassium version. Whether you are adding that much salt, I do not know, but I am trying to err on the side of caution in both my usage and recommendations.


As an aside, the potassium meta outsells the sodium meta by about 5 to 1.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 19, 2006)

So if used for sanitation purposes, will it leave a strongsalt residue? If used for sanitation only, can you rinse after or will that destroy the effectiveness of the sanitation process? I have Potassium (Camden) tablets I can use for additive purposes but would like to use up the Sodium for sanitation only.


Smurfe


----------



## masta (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you would be fine to use the Sodium Metabisulfite (Na-meta)for sanitation since the amount left on your equipment is small. I found this quote from Tim V. about usingNa-meta *in the wine not as a sanitizer* which I think would put more Na-meta in the actual batch:


"Sodium metabisulphite is no longer used in commercial wine in the US because of government dietary warnings regarding sodium intake. It has nothing to do with product performance or any effect on the wine. 

It's actually pretty stupid. To get the amount of sodium you take in from eating one McDonald's hamburger you would need to drink 90 bottles of wine. If you do that, you have more to worry about than your sodium intake."


This info could be dated so I would write this question down and ask him his opinion at Winestock.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 19, 2006)

OK, sounds good to me. I just didn't know if it was gonna leave a salty taste in the wines. 


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Mar 20, 2006)

I have been usind sodium metabisulphite for quite some time now for all of my sanitizing and can tell no adverse effects on any of my wines. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## smurfe (Mar 20, 2006)

Good to hear Waldo. I was sure it would be fine but I knew most used Potassium instead of sodium. I will use it up then probably just get some Potassium.


Thanks


Smurfe


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 20, 2006)

Waldo said:


> I have been usind sodium metabisulphite for quite some time now for all of my sanitizing and can tell no adverse effects on any of my wines.




You haven't? I sure have! I have found that if I drink wine with sodium metabisulphite, I tend to become more talkative. Too much, and my coordination goes out the window!



I'm sure that has something to do with the sodium....


----------



## Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

I use sodium for all my sanitizing and potassium in the wine. After I sanitize I do not rinse it off. The little extra sulfite makes me feel like my wine is getting more protection...


----------

